# Sperry Top-Sider Experts, Groupies and Bon Vivants, You Input Please



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

I am back on the market for a new pair of Top-Sides after finally wearing through my beloved circa 1976 America's Cuppers last year and hoarding the re-discovered pair of unworn Top-Sider Kudus that I initially purchased in 1984. Both were made here in the good old USA.

While there is currently no equivalent to my late pair of America's Cuppers, the photos of the new so-called 75th Anniversary Edition brown leather model looks pretty attractive. Copy image attached at end of note

Have any of you taken a look at the actual shoes? If so, I would greatly appreciate your input in regard to your perceptions of quality, durability and country of origin.

Also, I have not been able to locate any Top-Sider dealers that currently have them in stock. Hence, I would also appreciate any guidance you could provide on that topic as well.

Last but least, I remember reading on severall occasions that Paul Sperry used the pads of this pet Schnauzer's feet as the prototype for the sole design. However, a press release for the new 75th Anniversary products indicated that it was a Cocker Spaniel. Can anyone also set that record straight?

Thanks is advance.

OSP

"Be Worthy of Your Heritage"


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Hang on to those Kudus. I'd kill for a pair or 6 in size 10!

asf


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

What is up with the Frankenstein soles?

I am not too keen on the distressed look... As the Brits say = DIY.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm kinda curious about what's going on with those soles. They look like they have a little black lip around top. Is it a tru-moc construction sewn to a midsole with soft crepe cemented to that? Modern sperrys have the moc sewn directly to the harder rubber outsole with a small form insole in the cavity between the layers. 
If this construction takes out that layer of foam in favor of a thicker, softer sole, then I wonder how it will wear. 
If find the hard insole/ soft sole of RW Boots more comfortable than the sole insoles that are supposed to be the most comfortable. 
However, if the sole is soft enough to require a special construction, it very well may wear out very fast. 
Anyway, I'm just speculating. Anyone actually in the know?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I just thrifted a vintage pair with the same sole. They also have a substantial leather insole/heelpad. I'll post pics later.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I just thrifted a vintage pair with the same sole. They also have a substantial leather insole/heelpad. I'll post pics later.


If AOs came with evan a mild shank and decent insole I'd wear them more often!!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Here we go. I haven't touched them yet. I was going to see what a good conditioning would do to restore the grain and clean the accumulated dust off the soles.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Those really make the modern versions look flimsy. I'm buying into this old model sperry thing a lot more, even if its just on offshore reproduction, it still a better design.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my roommates friend's has a pair of these and they look pretty good. I was really surprised actually. The distressing isn't as noticeable as the picture suggests and the soles aren't obnoxiously chunky, either. I say go for it if you want to spend the cash.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Let's see those Kudus, the internet doesn't turn up any images.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

I would consider myself a "bon vivant," but i HATE topsiders. One of those "trad" things I just can't get into.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> I would consider myself a "bon vivant," but i HATE topsiders. One of those "trad" things I just can't get into.


Let's hope we never meet in a dark alley.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> I would consider myself a "bon vivant," but i HATE topsiders. One of those "trad" things I just can't get into.


Would you care to list any of those other things, here on the Trad Forum?


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Would you care to list any of those other things, here on the Trad Forum?


tassel loafers, too. :aportnoy:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Someone, I suppose, has to say it, so...

Topsiders, old or new, are beater shoes. Super comfy--I'm wearing a pair as we speak-eth. They feel no differently on my feet than the shoes from way-back-when. I admire anyone who has had a pair since the Bicentennial, but just go out and buy an new pair, made in Asia or no, for the standard fifty bucks or so. Yes, I wish the modern version didn't have a logo on the outside, but I wish a lot of other things that are much less important.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I have neither the time, nor the collection to do it myself, but I often wish that someone who did would start a site documenting the history and various styles of top-siders. 

Whenever I see pics of the ones from the good ol' days I drool a little. I would love to see a list of every style ever produced with pics.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually just purchased a pair of the Top Sider flip flops!!! The best ones I've ever bought....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> ...


You just cannot help but, love the look of those more robust soles. The only way to make them better would be to go with a gum rubber sole of that design! If they still made them that way, I would buy them. :thumbs-up:


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW, you can really notice the difference in leather between the new ones the OP posted and the vintage ones posted later. My Gokeys have the same type of leather as the vintage ones. I swear it is almost 1/8" thick. I've been wearing them since mid-April and they still look new with no creasing or wrinkles in the leather.

Andy B.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> tassel loafers, too. :aportnoy:


Meant gently, but it does lead one to wonder what leads you to post here, if the list is much longer? You hit a pretty big cross section of tradlies. I mean, do you wear sack blazers, cuffed khakis, and square-toed shoes? Oh, the humanity.........


----------



## Bowtie Guy (May 5, 2010)

I know the price has gotten quite steep, but I would stronly encourage you to consider the Quoddy boat shoes. They are twice the price of the 75th Sperry's, but have the following advantages:

---much better, more supple chromexal leather that naturally develops a very vintage patina
--the shoe perfectly molds to your feet
--it has a much better, durable rubber sole with deep wiped groves that can be resoled very inexpensively a number of times 
--it has a much more secure fit due to the 3 eyelet construction that can be worn loose for easy on/off or tied down tightly (including cinching the side laces) for a very secure fit

everyone longs for the days they were sold for $70, but even at $195 through O'connells they are worth it


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked up a pair earlier this year thinking that they were going to live up to the hype that I've seen the Topsiders of old attract. I'll keep this short: stay away. I was in West Marine a few weeks later picking up the modern day A/Os (which I prefer much better) and talked to a Sperry rep about my concerns. He said it wasn't the first time he'd heard complaints (the leather is very cardboardish and the sole gets worn down faster than ice cream melts on a hot day).

Do yourself a favor...just get the current editions. They might not be made of calfskin or made in Maine, but the fit great, are a super summer shoe that will keep you happy for years.

PS--beware of department store A/Os, they are inferior to the ones sold through Sperrybor boating stores

tt


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> PS--beware of department store A/Os, they are inferior to the ones sold through Sperrybor boating stores
> 
> tt


Just to be clear, do you literally mean the same _specific_ box-labeled style, or topsiders more generally?

I ask, because there are numerous variants that appear to be A/Os, or other primary styles (Billfish etc), but are lower-end.

Also, in general, I recommend taking note of the style numbers. A color, material or style will usually have a specific SKU regardless of name, and can assist online searches for them.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> PS--beware of department store A/Os, they are inferior to the ones sold through Sperrybor boating stores


I would like to hear more about this too. What do you mean exactly?


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

If you go to a Nordstoms or Macys and check out the classic brown A/O you will notice the leather and sole are slightly different from the pairs I have owned through the years. You can tell because these versions also have the Sperry sailboat logo on the back of the shoe above the seam.

I was told by the Sperry rep that department stores tend to order the lower end of the Sperry line or special make ups that they can sell for a larger profit. I didn't dig any deeper, so that is all I can say.

I tried on a department store pair of these A/Os maybe 2 weeks ago (same box, same A/O label, etc, and noticed slight differences from the ones I wore in (that I mentioned above). I also noticed they fit much larger than my normal 13s as well.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm...I would be very interested to know if the sku's are different or the same. If the latter, then you just can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Meant gently, but it does lead one to wonder what leads you to post here, if the list is much longer? You hit a pretty big cross section of tradlies. I mean, do you wear sack blazers, cuffed khakis, and square-toed shoes? Oh, the humanity.........


In answer to your question, I wear: OCBDs, sack suits/blazers, poplin suits, seersucker suits, harris tweed, shell cordovan, brogues, repp ties, bow ties, linen slacks, madras shirts, pants and ties, penny loafers, spectator brogues, ...

I do own one pair of "square toed shoes," and many of my khakis are cuffed (which J. Press recommends even for flat front). So, in answer to you implied question, the list of trad items I don't like isn't much longer than tassel loafers and topsiders. But, I dislike both intensely. I don't think the point of this site should be to determine whether people are "trad enough," but rather to discuss the clothing, provide clothing advice, and discuss our likes and dislikes.

Regards,
David.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

FYI,

I took a closer look today. All my Topsiders are made in China, the department store Topsiders I referenced above are made in Indonesia. Upon further inspection, the soles appear identical, the leather is slightly different but not enough to be concerned with. Really, the logo on back is the only real difference, other than the fit.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

My other pairs aren't on hand at the moment, but a recent pair of Sahara A/Os I got from DSW have the rear logo and are China-made. I have a pair of Seafarers here too, and it's the same. 

As I said before, I don't think you'll be able to pin it down further without the style numbers. Even A/O's in regular and pebble grain leather seem to be labeled the same short of that.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Do we have any info on which version (read: nation) J. Crew offers in their distressed pair? I'd like to take the plunge but my normal brown AOs are just fine, and bought this summer. Perhaps a clearance at the end of the summer?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> Do we have any info on which version (read: nation) J. Crew offers in their distressed pair? I'd like to take the plunge but my normal brown AOs are just fine, and bought this summer. Perhaps a clearance at the end of the summer?


China. I got a pair in navy last week with an old gift card that I found. Much better than the A/Os I still have from a Dillard's purchase a couple years back (also made in China), mainly due to the more comfortable canvas lining on the inside. I also recently was gifted a pair of the loafer boatshoes that were purchased from the Sperry store directly. They are made in Indonesia. I will post pics of all three if there is any interest.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Best fit ever*



GentlemanGeorge said:


> Here we go. I haven't touched them yet. I was going to see what a good conditioning would do to restore the grain and clean the accumulated dust off the soles.


I'd metaphorically "kill" for another pair of these. They came in this tan color, and a dark brown. Last time I tried to buy a pair was in Charleston in fall of 1989 at Dumas and Sons' just after Hurricane Hugo, and they could only find one shoe in my size which was in the front window (along with a coupe of hunting dog pups that somebody had for sale). They were definitely the longest wearing, most comfortable Sperry deck shoes I've ever owned. If they're a 9 slim, and they're too large or too small, please let me have a shot at them. 
Tom


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Tom, I'm sorry, they are size 7M, and they are too small for me too. I'd be happy to take offers on them, however. I've just been enjoying having them around.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Beefeater said:


> China. I got a pair in navy last week with an old gift card that I found. Much better than the A/Os I still have from a Dillard's purchase a couple years back (also made in China), mainly due to the more comfortable canvas lining on the inside. I also recently was gifted a pair of the loafer boatshoes that were purchased from the Sperry store directly. They are made in Indonesia. I will post pics of all three if there is any interest.


You should get a commission. Imagine telling my wife I need two pairs of AOs in the same summer!


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thanks for the Input -- I Decided to Buy Quoddy*

Thanks for the input. However, I decided to purchase a pair of Quoddy boat shoes. My reasons? The perception of higher utility and value for the Quoddys. Another plus is that they are made in the USA.

Candidly I was not impressed by the workmanship and durability of the Sperrys. I have a difficult time feeding China's current account in the present economic environment.

Thanks again.

OSP


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

oldschoolprep said:


> Thanks for the input. However, I decided to purchase a pair of Quoddy boat shoes.


You won't regret your decision, especially if your new boat shoes have the Chromexcel leather. The quality of this leather makes the extra $$$ you'll pay worthwhile. If you're buying from O'Connell's, double check with them to see if you'd be getting Chromexcel -- their web page says just "cowhide."


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd love to see some Quoddy's in person. I still don't understand the need to spend so much on what is, to me, a disposable shoe.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Quoddy Choice*

Marty, thanks for the advice, but I ordered them directly from Quoddy.



martylane said:


> You won't regret your decision, especially if your new boat shoes have the Chromexcel leather. The quality of this leather makes the extra $$$ you'll pay worthwhile. If you're buying from O'Connell's, double check with them to see if you'd be getting Chromexcel -- their web page says just "cowhide."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pink and Green said:


> I'd love to see some Quoddy's in person. I still don't understand the need to spend so much on what is, to me, a disposable shoe.


IMHO, Quoddy's are not disposables. One pair of my Quoddy Boats has been resoled twice and had the insole replaced once. They still look and feel great on the foot but, alas, I think two resolings may be the limit!  Still waiting for my navy Maliseets.   These will be Quoddy pair #6.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Does anyone know who makes "top-siders" for Brooks Bros.? I have a pair from the late 90's that are great. I just resurrected them from the back of the closet and used some conditioner. I was reminded of how much better they felt than my well worn Sperry's when I first got them years ago.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> IMHO, Quoddy's are not disposables. One pair of my Quoddy Boats has been resoled twice and had the insole replaced once. They still look and feel great on the foot but, alas, I think two resolings may be the limit!  Still waiting for my navy Maliseets.   These will be Quoddy pair #6.


Maybe we need a "super picture heavy Quoddy analysis thread".


----------

